# How many links do I need to add to the chain? (Going from 11-28 to 11-32 cassette)



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster..

Thanks to all the info on this board, I've decided to give SRAM a try, after being a lifelong Shimano guy. So a couple weeks ago, I ordered a Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat with the SRAM Rival drivetrain (Short cage Rival rear derailleur and 11-28T cassette). Had a great time riding it in the past few days and I enjoyed the Double-tap system very much.

After a few rides through some hilly country in Rockland County, NY, I made a decision to get a wider range cassette to deal with the climbs, so I bought a Medium-Cage Rival rear derailleur and the PG-1070 11-32T cassette.

I know I will need to lengthen the chain I have to accomodate the longer-cage derailleur and the bigger cassette cog, so I figure I ask here before I start messing with the drivetrain on my bike.

So my question: How many links do I need to add to my chain, moving from my current 11-28T cassette and short-cage derailleur to the new 11-32T cassette and medium-cage derailleur?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ron.corleone (Nov 3, 2010)

i just did the same... i cant give you a count cuz i was too lazy, and it was about time for a new chain anyway. But just use the big front to big rear and add an inch out of the rear d. technique... but i do recall the chain being just about the same length as when i used an 11/28.... you are using a compact up front? im not sure if a standard 53 works.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yup, I'm using a compact setup (50/34).

The bike as-delivered is 50/34 front, 11-28 cassette, short-cage Rival rear derailleur.

I swapped out the 11-28 cassette for 11-32 and replaced the short-cage with a medium cage. The only thing remaining that I have to do is add more links to the chain.


----------



## ron.corleone (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah in that case you will have to add a few links... alot of peopl complain about the jumps in the 11 32... but i look at it as an 8 speed with a 28 and a 32... you will love it... and your legs will love it


----------

